# Comed Honey



## HoneyBee56 (May 20, 2005)

First off I'm a newbie! Thanks for the great forum!

Now, this may sound a bit bizarre but I am hoping you will be able to
answer a question for me. I just purchased a jar of "comed honey" and
found out that in addition to honey there is also a comb-like
structure inside the jar. My question is this: is this combed portion
edible? I did take a chunk off and mixed it with my daily tea but it
seems there was quite a bit of wax residue. I have searched the web
with no avail, which is why I'm here.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

What you purchased it often referred to as Chunk Honey, and yes the comb structure (wax) can be consumed. It however, is probably not the best honey product for use in tea, you may want to simply use extracted (liquid) honey for sweetening drinks. Comb honey is often used spread over bread, or with anything that may benefit from extra texture, or you can just do what I do and eat it by the spoonful







.


----------



## HoneyBee56 (May 20, 2005)

I'll have to try it on toast, thanks so much for your response!


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

As Artic said, the wax wont hurt you any, and there are opinions that the wax has some medicinal properties to it. 

John Russell


----------



## HoneyBee56 (May 20, 2005)

I can't even tell that there is any wax when I spread it on toast; it adds texture to it. I tried to spoon it but the honey seemed a bit too strong, if that makes sense. 

Another question: is it best to refigerate the honey? 

Thanks!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

> Another question: is it best to refigerate the honey?


It's not necessary to refrigerate pure honey, or a honey/wax combination. If you do put it in the fridge and it granulates it can be warmed up and will liquify again. It will keep for years in an airtight container at room temperatures.


----------



## HoneyBee56 (May 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I found them extremely helpful!


----------

